# Does everyone have their spot picked out



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Does everyone have their spot picked out for the opener? I have been a foot soldier for as long as i have been a duck hunter. I normally dont even bother to go out on the open because i refuse to hunt from a dike and the one time i tried to hunt from a spot i walked to on the opener there were 3 boats within 50 yards. This year i am going to hunt a much smaller pond that is large enough for one guy and thats it. i will hopefully pick up the birds everyone pushes off the bigger water. does everyone else have a plan?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going right next to the next person who complains about the crowding! :evil:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> I'm going right next to the next person who complains about the crowding! :evil:


Hey wait! That's my spot.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going right next to the next person who complains about the crowding! :evil:
> ...


There will be enought of them for us both to have a hunting "buddy" on the opener! :wink:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Open water where there is atleast 30,000+ ducks sitting!









DiverFreak


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am going fishing. The duck opener is officially too nutz for me and I can let the fish go. :lol: Good luck out there guys, strap on some lead vests and get after them! I will get out once or twice I bet.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i know whare diverfreak's going!!!!!!! but ill never tell dont want that spot to get over crouded, open water BABY!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm going to show up about 15 minutes before 8:00 and find the guy with the best spread and then hide in the grass about 50 yards down wind from him. I also bought some supper long range shells and I'm screwing in my full choke so I can shoot ant anything within 95 yards of me. I do this every year and I takes me a while but I always get my limit plus a few others that I hit and wound. No problem though, the guys I set up by always have dogs and they can have my cripples if their dogs get to them before I do. Which is usually most the time since I don't have waders. I can't wait! it's gonna be a great opener!

P.S. I might show up at 7:15 because the hunt always starts early. Last year we all started shotting at 7:30. I don't know why, but I guess someones watch was wrong...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> P.S. I might show up at 7:15 because the hunt always starts early. Last year we all started shotting at 7:30. I don't know why, but I guess someones watch was wrong...


Shooting early is the best way to get a pinfeathered bird to take to the taxidermist... you should know that. :wink: I probably will be doing a cast/blast on the opener.... ducks in the morning, fish in the afternoon. I'm not doing the big WMA's for the first little while if I can help it.... there are better places to be apparently.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be out grouse hunting and not have to deal with sky busters and so- called folks who call themselves, hunters who would not know what being a gentlemen hunter is even if you tatooed it on their face.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

don't have my spot picked yet. I might head out in the morning or wait and hunt the after noon part when every one is gone.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going out to the middle of no where and hope I get geese trying to get to the middle of no where away from the mob of folks. I'll either limit out quick or see nothing. Either way, no competition from folks unless someone, after 5 years of openers, has decided to do the same thing as I've been doing.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I do. Depends on whether or not there are birds there the week before. If not, I have a back-up plan. 8)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm going to show up about 15 minutes before 8:00 and find the guy with the best spread and then hide in the grass about 50 yards down wind from him. I also bought some supper long range shells and I'm screwing in my full choke so I can shoot ant anything within 95 yards of me. I do this every year and I takes me a while but I always get my limit plus a few others that I hit and wound. No problem though, the guys I set up by always have dogs and they can have my cripples if their dogs get to them before I do. Which is usually most the time since I don't have waders. I can't wait! it's gonna be a great opener!
> 
> P.S. I might show up at 7:15 because the hunt always starts early. Last year we all started shotting at 7:30. I don't know why, but I guess someones watch was wrong...


its guys like tex-o-bob that ruin hunts for other people, and have no hunting ethics or respect of game or anything else for that matter, i never shoot farther then 40 yards and i still limit out, probably faster than tex-o bob too. cuz i dont need to skybust to kill a bird. and i think thats a game violation by wounding or killing birds and not making an effert to retrieve them i hope you get caught


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

bugglinbulls said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to show up about 15 minutes before 8:00 and find the guy with the best spread and then hide in the grass about 50 yards down wind from him. I also bought some supper long range shells and I'm screwing in my full choke so I can shoot ant anything within 95 yards of me. I do this every year and I takes me a while but I always get my limit plus a few others that I hit and wound. No problem though, the guys I set up by always have dogs and they can have my cripples if their dogs get to them before I do. Which is usually most the time since I don't have waders. I can't wait! it's gonna be a great opener!
> ...


I think somebody missed the sarcasm...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Rodz&Riflez said:


> bugglinbulls said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2vf74uq3]I'm going to show up about 15 minutes before 8:00 and find the guy with the best spread and then hide in the grass about 50 yards down wind from him. I also bought some supper long range shells and I'm screwing in my full choke so I can shoot ant anything within 95 yards of me. I do this every year and I takes me a while but I always get my limit plus a few others that I hit and wound. No problem though, the guys I set up by always have dogs and they can have my cripples if their dogs get to them before I do. Which is usually most the time since I don't have waders. I can't wait! it's gonna be a great opener!
> ...


I think somebody missed the sarcasm...[/quote:2vf74uq3]

maybe so and i was wondering the same thing, but i'v had alot of bad hunts because of guys like that, also missed out on lots of geese because of guys like that, so really it aint that funny. i work hard to get into good hunting. then some dike hunter comes along after i'm all set up and waiting for shootin light, and he starts skybusting at every bird he sees, iguess thats his right as a hunter, but it shows little respect for others around him..


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

its ok man about missing the joke. we all feel your pain. you gotta admit, it was kinda funny. :wink: 
good luck to all in getting away from people and having a good quality opener. should be a good year. last i heard numbers were way up


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Tex-o-bob's sarcastic comment was funny, yet painfully accurate. I'm skipping opening morning too. These stories are not false, I've seen it way too many times. Even after all the crap from slob hunters, there is still no better way to spend the day than out in the marsh trying to fool some quackers.
R


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i just couldnt believe what i was reading,


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think i'm going to be able to hunt opening day unless i can talk my brother into going somewhere. I don't think i'll be able to do it unless if i can get some imformation on utah lake. He doesn't want to go to farmington because of all of the d*mn dikers! And i'm not old enough to drive yet or i'd go myself  
Would anyone that hunts utah lake frequently during the hunt be willing to shoot me a PM for a few questions please?! 

Thanks 
OC


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

all i know about utah lake on the opener is that its almost as much of a joke as the wma's...
except NO dikes to walk on... and sink holes that my friends and i have personally sunk to over our shoulders in :x 
i would look elsewhere, but thats just me


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Does it change if i said we had a boat? 
Any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## mtstubfr (Apr 1, 2009)

rjefre said:


> Tex-o-bob's sarcastic comment was funny, yet painfully accurate. I'm skipping opening morning too. These stories are not false, I've seen it way too many times. Even after all the crap from slob hunters, there is still no better way to spend the day than out in the marsh trying to fool some quackers.
> R


since you hunt out of a airboat clown. the bubbas and slob hunters you talk about must be the rest of those hydro seeding clowns. that fire those engine's up and scare every bird in 100 mile radius away.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww, why do some people have to be mean all the time?


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the opener! :shock: I usually head out to my spot at FB around 4:30 nobody around and then I am walking back to the parking lot around 1:00 or 2:00 greeted the entire way by guys in jeans and a sweatshirts sitting on lawn chairs along the dike. Good times :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stucknmud said:


> I love the opener! :shock: I usually head out to my spot at FB around 4:30 nobody around and then I am walking back to the parking lot around 1:00 or 2:00 greeted the entire way by guys in jeans and a sweatshirts sitting on lawn chairs along the dike. Good times :wink:


You know honestly... as annoyed as I was at times last year.... the opener was pretty cool sharing it with dudes from the forum. We definitely had our shots at stupid early season birds and had a good time hanging out with the wives as well. I don't think I'll do it at that location this year, but the opener is just kinda guaranteed to be a circus and its an easy way to get birds right away if you know what you're doing and can stand the other minor distractions for a few hours.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Riverrat has the right idea. If you go into it with the full knowledge and expectations that there will be folks out there acting like fools, it is easier to just have fun and focus on the fun parts. That's probably a good philosophy for life in general...
R


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> I think Riverrat has the right idea. If you go into it with the full knowledge and expectations that there will be folks out there acting like fools, it is easier to just have fun and focus on the fun parts. That's probably a good philosophy for life in general...


+1 Amen


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex-o-bob's sarcastic comment was funny, yet painfully accurate.


It only hurts when I laugh... 

Exactly why you'll NEVER see me out on the opener!

It's OK Buggerin, ever felt like your head was a rock in a river and everything just went right around it...


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to do what I do every waterfowl opener, hunt Sharptails.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm almost positive that we are going, but I have NO idea _where_ we are going yet. We got slammed by stupid game hogs the last three years running. Used to be that I could go any one of 5-6 different places and get my limit by 10:00 at the latest, now it is a good time if we get to shoot at 7 ducks between the two or three of us, due to the ring of assbags that surrounds our decoy spread about 75 to 100 yards out, about 30 minutes before shooting starts even though we have been set up since 5. They won't let anything get within 200 yards of our spread without shooting 25-30 times, so it is the rare bird that makes it all the way to us.

I just LOVE those guys.
I wish I had an assbag tag, then I could get my limit every year in the first ten minutes. Or LESS. :twisted: 
Of course tags like those would have to come in books of fifty to make a dent in the population.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

10,000' in the pine forests of the Uintas.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> due to the ring of assbags that surrounds our decoy spread about 75 to 100 yards out,


Hey! Who you callin an assbag! You don't own the whole **** marsh! BTW, will your dog get my ducks since I don't have waders? :mrgreen:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I used to get really upset on the opening morning every year. I'd be out there between 3:30 and 4:30 am with my oldest 2 kids. We'd get clear into the marsh, get all set up, have the perfect spread of 60+ decoys, no one around. And then, it would happen, usually within the last 45 minutes before shooting time I'd have 3 or 4 groups of hunters, often with no decoys of their own, set up just downwind of us to intercept the birds on their final approach. 

I learned some things about 3 years ago though. 1) birds love to use landmarks to navigate 2) on opening morning the best place to be is on an exit route from the marsh and 3) you don't need to bring every decoy you own to be effective. 4) nothing ever goes like you planned in that circus, so just relax, have fun with it, and don't take it seriously. 

these days we'll find some small landmark on the edge of the marsh or on the route to the safe zone, throw out 4 of 5 decoys and get them on their way to safety. We tend to still get quite a few shots, and our ability to limit is only stopped by my ability to get that shotgun up fast enough for the really close ones. 

But I've stopped taking it at all seriously at all. Heck, at this point if I could figure out a way to get a couch out there, I'd probably buy the ugliest green one I could find at the D.I. and drag it out there, just for the sheer white trash comedy of it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I'd probably buy the ugliest green one I could find at the D.I. and drag it out there, just for the sheer white trash comedy of it.


That quite honestly would be hilarious, especially if you dragged it over to some of the assbags and sat right behind them on it...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I found a couple new spots.I just dont know witch one I want to hit.First choice is the couch at home and the 2nd one is the passanger seat in the wife jeep out watching every one blast away.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with dusty. First choice is sleeping in, Second will sitting in the truck listening to the 8:00am fireworks start. Maybe I will walk the dikes without the gun and say Hi to Tex and a few others.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> I'm with dusty. First choice is sleeping in, Second will sitting in the truck listening to the 8:00am fireworks start. Maybe I will walk the dikes without the gun and say Hi to Tex and a few others.


Mine ant by choice.If i got to hunt I would be going to IDAHO.those are my spots for teh hole season pretty much.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with dusty. First choice is sleeping in, Second will sitting in the truck listening to the 8:00am fireworks start. Maybe I will walk the dikes without the gun and say Hi to Tex and a few others.
> ...


Neither is mine. I've been grounded by the doctors after heart surgery. So I can truly sympatize with you about having to sit this one out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > truemule said:
> ...


It sucks man.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Don't I know it. I have a glimmer of hope though. My doctor may release me to in the end of november. So I may get some late hunts in if I'm lucky. I ain't holding my breath though he didn't seem to happy that I asked.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im hoping I can make it out by then to.I hope you can to.Dr just dont understand what in are blood. :mrgreen: My wife does but Im having a hard time letting her let me go out for my swan aleast in nov.Good luck man


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

truemule said:


> Don't I know it. I have a glimmer of hope though. My doctor may release me to in the end of november. So I may get some late hunts in if I'm lucky. I ain't holding my breath though he didn't seem to happy that I asked.


Does this restriction apply to simply walking down a dike and shooting at some birds while somebody else or their dog does the hard part of the retrieve?
Because in our immense laziness, we tend to spend an awful lot of time on the dike and we have two dogs that do 98% of the work. Be happy to have you on the team.
Let me know.
Assuming that Farmington Bay is within your range at any rate. :wink:

And if it helps I am CPR certified. :shock:

Yep I went there. :twisted:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > Don't I know it. I have a glimmer of hope though. My doctor may release me to in the end of november. So I may get some late hunts in if I'm lucky. I ain't holding my breath though he didn't seem to happy that I asked.
> ...


Its not the walking (although I have to walk slow, and rest every 20 minutes or so). Its carrying of the gun and shooting mostly. I'm restricted to not pushing, pulling or lifting more than 5-10 lbs. Maybe in November if the Doc saids its ok I'll give it a go. Thanks for the offer though.

CPR certified? oh man thats rough. 

I'm and Emt-I and my wife is in nursing school and I still get scared when I have a pain.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Spot is all picked out.....North of the Utah Line!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

truemule said:


> Artoxx said:
> 
> 
> > truemule said:
> ...


That was intended as a funny, if only a little one, but in all seriousness, I AM and have had to use it once already in my life. Talk about scary. I wish you the sincerest best wishes on a full recovery and a safe and successful hunt.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Still trying to figure out where to go on the opener..... If any of you have some good spots or ideas that you would not mind sharing, then send me a pm!


----------



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

Narrowed my spot down to a couple places. Gonna hit them this week again and decide which will be further from lame sky busters walkin and shooting bird lookin at ur deeks. Had a "hunter" stand 100 yds from my deeks last year shooting birds we called in and scaring them away before we could shoot. Not only did he shoot, he shot at them while they flew 100yds up! :evil: Wish peoples ethics were a little better on opening. Oh well, part of craziness of the day. 6 more days!!!!!!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Did have till I looked at it today, NO WATER. So onto plan B.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

forget this 8am BS..I'm staying in Tooele where I can start shooting at the crack of dawn.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> 10,000' in the pine forests of the Uintas.


+1


----------

